# Getting Annoying Little Popups When I Click On Anything With My Mouse



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

Like just now.  I clicked in this space to write my message, and I got another small white popup that says things like copy link, bookmark link, etc.  The little popups are always white and say similar things.  Even if I click to use an emoji, a popup will disrupt it, I'll have to get rid of the popup before I can do what I wanted.

It's not just on this forum, it's everywhere.  I don't have that issue on my laptop at all, just my desktop.  Is this a sign that the mouse needs to be replaced?  I have a good anti-virus program on the computer, don't think it's a problem like that.

Anyone else ever had a problem with a popup appearing when you click somewhere?  How did you fix it?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2021)

I visit here using a desktop, SeaBreeze, and no such problems.


----------



## Chet (Apr 24, 2021)

What browser are you using? Try a different one if you can.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

do you have another mouse you can try?


----------



## shedevil7953 (Apr 24, 2021)

Try hitting the ESC button when the white pop-up appears.  Not sure it will work but can't hurt!.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)

I doubt it's the mouse yet very frustrating indeed. I'm far from knowledgeable as I've ceased fighting the damned computer revolution. But, I feel certain someone here will solve the problem.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

It sounds malware related to me.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 24, 2021)

Have you tried an AdBlocker? I use the Firefox browser and have the free AdGuard Extension with Firefox.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 24, 2021)

It's odd that you never experienced these problems until you stopped being a moderator.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's odd that you never experienced these problems until you stopped being a moderator.


Lol Bea!  No, this has been happening around a week now, maybe even two.  I've been dealing with it, but it's a pain.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

Chet said:


> What browser are you using? Try a different one if you can.


I'm using Firefox on both the desktop and the laptop.  It's only happening on the desktop, so I don't think it has anything to do with the browser.  Been using Firefox for years now, with no issues.  Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Have you tried an AdBlocker? I use the Firefox browser and have the free AdGuard Extension with Firefox.


Thanks, but it's not ads at all, it's more of a popup that you'd see if you Right clicked anywhere on a blank spot of this post, for instance.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It sounds malware related to me.


Thanks Marci, I did run a full scan and do the Live Updates often, there's no other signs of any malware or anything other than this little annoying issue.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

shedevil7953 said:


> Try hitting the ESC button when the white pop-up appears.  Not sure it will work but can't hurt!.


I'll try that, but honestly that would be as much of a hassle as getting rid of the popup and continuing with my message.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2021)

Someone else suggested AdBlock. I have it installed, and use Firefox. No pop-ups or ads, ever.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> do you have another mouse you can try?


I'll look around the house to see if I have another mouse to try.  I was hoping someone had a similar issue and learned it was a bad mouse.  But if I have to I'll buy one soon if this isn't resolved.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Well I would check and see if it's actually the mouse first. Have you cleaned it lately? Have you had issues with the flow of movement with it? Check the sensitivity setting? If it's not viral then it may be the mouse.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

I have yet to figure out how to right click with this laptop mouse. It doesn't seem to have that feature and I don't know where to look to see about changing it. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have yet to figure out how to right click with this laptop mouse. It doesn't seem to have that feature and I don't know where to look to see about changing it. LOL









Left click with your index finger,  Right click with your middle finger.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well I would check and see if it's actually the mouse first. Have you cleaned it lately? Have you had issues with the flow of movement with it? Check the sensitivity setting? If it's not viral then it may be the mouse.


It's just a simple cheap wired mouse, I've wiped it down and blew it with air whenever I clean the keyboard.  That's all the cleaning I've ever done with a mouse.  I don't see any sensitivity setting or know anything about that.  The mouse is not giving me any problems in any other areas, but I guess it still may be the problem.  I looked all over the house and can't find any new or used mouse.  I do have an old computer in the basement set up with a dial up connection, I may go down there and borrow that mouse.

I changed browsers as @Chet recommended, same thing with Internet Explorer.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I have yet to figure out how to right click with this laptop mouse. It doesn't seem to have that feature and I don't know where to look to see about changing it. LOL


Wow, just dawned on me that I never use the laptop mouse, and I have a wired one connected to it, so I'll try that one now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Check that other mouse then.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm good for something every once in a while. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Left click with your index finger,  Right click with your middle finger.


Honey it's the square built in one. Not a seperate one.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Honey it's the square built in one. Not a seperate one.


Oh, I see...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Oh, I see...


I love ya for trying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Check that other mouse then.


I just switched out the mouse with the one I was using on the laptop.  Everything appears to be back to normal now, I haven't done much on the computer yet, but that popup is not showing.  Thanks!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I just switched out the mouse with the one I was using on the laptop.  Everything appears to be back to normal now, I haven't done much on the computer yet, but that popup is not showing.  Thanks!


Now I wonder what's wrong with the other mouse. LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks to everyone for your input, I don't know much about computers and was never comfortable doing too much with them.  Changing the mouse out was simple enough though, I did think I'd have to do that for this problem.  I'll plug the problem mouse into the laptop later, and see if it does the same thing there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Now I wonder what's wrong with the other mouse. LOL!


Maybe it's just the operator.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Ok and make sure you report back to us young lady.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

I think we should crack it open and explore but I get a little excited. LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ok and make sure you report back to us young lady.


Yes Maam!  I'm on the laptop now using using the problem mouse, and it's doing the same thing with the popups. I'll get a new one soon to replace it. My husband said I was probably wearing the mouse out because I'm on the computer so much.  He belongs to no forums or social media and hardly uses the computer at all. If he's researching something or shopping for something or sending an occasional email, that's about it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Yay! One problem solved! Woohoo!


----------



## Devi (Apr 24, 2021)

It's something to know that mice can wear out.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Devi said:


> It's something to know that mice can wear out.


Just like anything else. Parts get old. Kinda like us. LOL

Wish we could just go to the store and buy replacement parts for ourselves.


----------



## Victor (Apr 26, 2021)

I have popups all the time on my newish laptop, a few on my smartphone. Nothing to do with mice.
I use Chrome mostly. Yes, it is very annoying and the trend is increasing...they are in some forums. I have an adblock. It takes time to go into your browser settings and reject popups and even that will not eliminate
all of them. They make it difficult on purpose.


----------



## Mike (Apr 26, 2021)

Sounded like the mouse buttons were reversed.

Mike.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 26, 2021)

Victor said:


> I have popups all the time on my newish laptop, a few on my smartphone. Nothing to do with mice.
> I use Chrome mostly. Yes, it is very annoying and the trend is increasing...they are in some forums. I have an adblock. It takes time to go into your browser settings and reject popups and even that will not eliminate
> all of them. They make it difficult on purpose.


The problem wasn't ads, though. More akin to an identifier or drop down menu.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 26, 2021)




----------

